# Gute Tutorial Sites



## Kurt Cobain (17. September 2005)

Tag Tag

wollt mal fragen, ob mir einer n paar Links geben kann,  
die ein paar geile *Photoshop Tutorials* haben

wär echt geil.

danke


----------



## Terrabug (17. September 2005)

Wenn du von geil sprichst meinst du sicher so Grunge/Tech...-Signaturen, oder ?
Mir fallen da so Namen wie MickM oder shiver7 ein. Am Besten biste wohl mit den ver. Tutorials bei Deviantart(wer die Adressen nicht kennt...) beraten


----------



## Jacka (19. September 2005)

Hi!

Schau mal hier auf Tutorials.de unter Grafik FAQ...

Viele Tutorials gibts unter good-tutorials.com 

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## AKrebs70 (19. September 2005)

Hallo!

Habe da nochwas. 
http://www.ps-tutorials.de/Photoshop.zip

Entzipen und in deinem Favoriten-Ordner deines Browsers kopieren.
Muß dazu sagen das die zusammenstellung nicht von mir ist. Habe sie ebendfalls irgendwo runter geladen.

Axel


----------



## digital art (19. September 2005)

*----Gute Tutorial Sites-----------*

Bitte schön:

http://www.photoshopsupport.com/tools/brushes.html - photoshop-brushes-newshttp://www.purephotoshop.com/browse.php?category=Photoshop
http://www.artworld.si/articles-and-tutorials.art

http://www.stealthdesignz.com/index2.php?page=photoshop/plasticbutton

http://www.digitalabuse.net/pstutorials.htm

http://www.alanhettinger.com/tutorials/skin/002.php

http://www.aqa-d.se/ny/pstips/fwf_all.htm

gut und viele: http://www.pixelplow.de/html/pixelplow/tutorials/alle_a-z.htm

http://www.pixel2life.com/tutorials/FreeHand/Drawing/

http://www.aqa-d.se/ny/pstips/layerfx/glass.htm

glastube: http://www.bluesfear.com/tutorials/glass.php

viele tuts: http://www.good-tutorials.com/tutorials/2/60?change=1&view=25

Textur bearbeiten: http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.noctua-graphics.de/images/download/tutorial/seamless/images/28.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.noctua-graphics.de/deutsch/Tutorial/seamless/11.htm&h=570&w=570&sz=75&tbnid=8RxiYLbpN1oJ:&tbnh=131&tbnw=131&start=351&prev

glas button: http://invano.com/?photoshop:OrangeOrb

navi leiste: http://www.tutorialman.com/navigation_bar_tutorial_tutorial.html

phong: http://www.phong.com/tutorials/

navi leiste: http://www.spoono.com/photoshop/tutorials/tutorial.php?id=55

foto zu vector: http://www.heathrowe.com/tuts/vector.asp

glas logo:http://www.iamvica.com/tuts/orb/orb.html

verschiedene: http://www.iamvica.com/tuts.html

*Video Tutarials englisch:*
*http://www.vtc.com/files/productdetail.php?sku=33088&dealercode=A337*
Wasser tutorial*: **http://www.heathrowe.com/tuts/water.asp*
Muster, Verläufe, werkzeugspitzen*:*
*http://www.photoshopsupport.com/tools/brushes.html - photoshop-brushes-news*


----------

